# HP touch pad not working



## vedasuresh

Hi,

I have Hp compaQ Laptop. Suddenly Touch pad is not working when i m double clicking on it.
I m able to move the mouse pointer.
Please suggest what ia worng with this??

Regards,
VS


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hi and welcome to TSF.
I've moved your post into a new thread. Please note that threads are user-based and not topic based. Thanks.


----------



## sithlord666

*I have unlocked an ancient sercret.*

:embarased: It was days ago. 

My touchpad stopped working.

I looked all over the internet, tried all the things people suggested, and none of them worked. I did a driver intall, system restore, and prayed.
It was in vain.:upset::upset:

The ability to get a touchpad working without sending your computer away is a secret only one has accomplished, but if we work together, perhaps we could unlock the secret.

I have been trained in the black arts of computer repair. And saying thus, you may try this at your soul's own risk.

After giving up all hope that I will ever see my computer in working order again, I just took out the battery and unplugged the computer. When I put those back in and turned it on, it worked!! My computer is back to normal.

Maybe it wasn't just that? Maybe it was a combination of things.
One this is for sure though - *I turned off automatic updates forever.*ray:ray:


----------



## rupalsd

Thankyou!!!!

I tried all of the same things.. uninstalled and reinstalled my drivers..

AND finally came across your post! Frankly, I didn't believe it at first.. just remove the battery and put it back in?? BUT..It worked..! Thank you so much! ray:ray:ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Taking out the battery and replacing it resets the CMOS so it's not such a surprise that it worked, but something that could be overlooked. Many thanks sithlord666.


----------



## KSHEP

On my HP computer there is a redbox to the left of the battery sign if u put your mouse over it it will say synaptics pointing device, then if u click on it will say { tap to click} click on it and a check mark will appear near it then u should be able to use your touch pad again at least thats what it did for me hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## mavgirl61

I agree with sithlord666. Turn off the Windows update, and your laptop will live longer and happier.


----------



## rengel

rupalsd said:


> Thankyou!!!!
> 
> I tried all of the same things.. uninstalled and reinstalled my drivers..
> 
> AND finally came across your post! Frankly, I didn't believe it at first.. just remove the battery and put it back in?? BUT..It worked..! Thank you so much! ray:ray:ray:


Amazing....It's been a few years since the above post, but I have to agree that I didn't believe it either.  I've been going crazy for the past 6 months, simply using a USB mouse.

I removed the battery for 5 mins, unplugged my USB mouse, and then reinserted the battery (minus the power cord). And pow! My touchpad is back! 

Just to be sure there wasn't some other odd connection issue, I "cleaned" the connections on the battery and laptop using compressed air, and also took out the hard drive right under the touchpad (simply remove the 2 screws) and air-dusted underneath as well. 

Obviously, not a driver issue...many thanks!


----------



## muralia

Here is what I did on my HP laptop having XP OS .


Right click on the Synaptics Pointing Device ( The icon left side of Battery indicator ) 
Select the Pointing Device Properties
Select the tab 'Device settings' 

Enable Synaptics Touchpad V7.2


It worked !!!


----------



## Paraleyes

*Re: I have unlocked an ancient sercret.*



sithlord666 said:


> :embarased: It was days ago.
> 
> My touchpad stopped working.
> 
> I looked all over the internet, tried all the things people suggested, and none of them worked. I did a driver intall, system restore, and prayed.
> It was in vain.:upset::upset:
> 
> The ability to get a touchpad working without sending your computer away is a secret only one has accomplished, but if we work together, perhaps we could unlock the secret.
> 
> I have been trained in the black arts of computer repair. And saying thus, you may try this at your soul's own risk.
> 
> After giving up all hope that I will ever see my computer in working order again, I just took out the battery and unplugged the computer. When I put those back in and turned it on, it worked!! My computer is back to normal.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't just that? Maybe it was a combination of things.
> One this is for sure though - *I turned off automatic updates forever.*ray:ray:


ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: Someone should give you head for this one! THANKS!!! I don't think I ever took out the battery before!!!


----------



## alvinpet98

This was really helpful , my touchpad is working now thanks to you, only place i could find helpful answer's. 
Thanks so much 
Regards 
Your sincerally 
Alvinpet98=susan


muralia said:


> Here is what I did on my HP laptop having XP OS .
> 
> 
> Right click on the Synaptics Pointing Device ( The icon left side of Battery indicator )
> Select the Pointing Device Properties
> Select the tab 'Device settings'
> 
> Enable Synaptics Touchpad V7.2
> 
> 
> It worked !!!


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hi Susan,
I'm glad we were able to help you.


----------

